# Wanting my first hedgehog.



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello all, ive been on and off this site reading up on some stuff and checking the breeder list. I've been researching things on hedgehogs for maybe 5 months now, i was hoping to have 1 by the beginning of Jan, but i found new info that i needed to check first and have yet to find a vet, hoping the vet near me when i stop in some day takes care of hedgehog, then i bought a book from Pets Unlimited and ive learned more and happy i didnt get a hedgie so quickly, im still reading it but i do have a few questions:

:in the book it has a whole thing about feeding them at certain times, and the portion being all these kinds of tablespoon of this and that, and that's got me abit confused cause it sais you never want to let them free feed or something, Pretty much dont have a bowl of food near them at all times. Seems to be the only part so far i dont quite understand whats recomended. 

:I live in New-Brunswick, Canada. And so far, i havent found a close breeder to ask question and maybe meet and such  For the past 3 months ive been at Pets unlimited almost once every week and picking up their salt and pepper hedgie and their albino hedgie, the albino is quite friendly as it only balls up for a moment when i pick her up then starts climbing my jacket and stuff, when i first started picking up the salt and pepper one he would never realy unball, he would just click and hiss sadly, but lately he comes out quickly and kinda explores my hands and such, licked my hand lasttime and licked and bit my shirt alot, not sure why she did it it was a clean shirt and all. but was funny when my brother held her and she nibbled him 2 times xD But yea after a few more months once i find a vet, get everything i need and finish reseaching and getting questions answered, with no breeder around by the looks of it, i may buy one from the pet store, they seem so friendly, i just have to find a way to make sure they r healthy, which i hope they are. I even have a picture of me holding the salt and pepper one, just idk how to upload but doubt it matters posting it.

:I would also like to know how to keep a constant temperature in the cage, it sais not to have them near a heater or near something with a draft(i understand the draft part) but ive noticed in some peoples videos they have a heat and light lamp aimed at the hedgies cage(home) Is it recommended? 

I do have more question but they will come when i finish the book so im not asking something that ill be reading later on. And plz dont hate if i am asking about something dumb, im just trying to learn before i finaly bring 1 home with me.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

If you can return the book, do it. That feeding schedule is nuts. They free eat. Just keep their bowl full. 
Check out this book (free!) for proper information.
http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/petafr ... s-free.pdf
Salt and pepper hedgies are actually very rare, so it's most likely not salt and pepper.
Don't keep them by a heater because it can get too hot, and drafts can make them too cold. Keep a CHE with a thermometer and a thermostat is the proper way to heat them. 
Also, take all youtube videos on care with a grain of salt.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so glad you found HHC! We can put you on the right track - commercial books and pet stores are notorious for giving out fatally inaccurate information. As Christemo mentioned in her post, try reading the book I put together. Nearly everything in there is still accurate and will be your best bet for the right information all in one place. Once you've done that, reading the stickies in the different subforums here will help you a lot.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

One day, I _will_ remember your name. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh no, so everything i probably read could be wrong? and I dont know why but the page wont load for the free book. its just keeps searching saying "retrieving info from the site but never loads. And the one at the store realy looks like salt and pepper, if u say its rare then maybe im wrong, sence ive never had a hedgehog before i wouldnt be able to tell the color difference i guess.

But seriously if the stuff i read is wrong im gonna be pissed but happy at the same time, pissed to the fact that ill have to re-read the proper things and will probably be longer till i buy a hedgie, but happy that i wont get a hedgie and do the wrong things. But still in the end i still with all my searching ive found no known breeder in my province.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Printed books are never updated... also, its a laaarge download.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea i noticed it downloaded now, but im still a little mad that a book about having a pet hedgehog would stir some1 in the wrong direction.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Most information out there, especially in pet stores, is wrong.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Christemo Im hoping you will shed some light on what i should do when the time comes for me to finaly pick up a hedgie, Do i look into getting one at a pet store? the ones ive been picking up are so cute, and seem very friendy, the one i think is salt and pepper but u say might not be kinda confused me lastweek when the guy brought out some mealworms and the hedgie wouldnt eat any, i never tried with the albino 1 with a mealworm but like i said no breeder around and i cant exactly drive all the way out to alberta and BC and make it back lol i havent driven outside of my province yet.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Mine is from a pet store, but from a pet store that had opened two days earlier. They were full of useless knowledge and you did the opposite of what they said.
Cute and friendly is one thing, healthy is another. 
Most pet shops will say salt and pepper, when they could really be a white belly grey or brown. It's a generic term that shops use to describe their hedgies.
Not all hedgehogs like mealworms.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh wait the quills looks white and grey with maybe some black i think. But he did have a white belly, i did not know that changes the color term. Heres the pic i got my brother to take with my phone, its taken with a rumor2 so doubt u can identify the color with it.

But i need to try and determine the health of her. the guys said both females were from a local breeder but i cant find a breeder anywhere close cept there was one in hartland bout 2 hours away but idk if she still breeds them cause ive gotten no reply.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That hedgie is definitely a boy! He's adorable.  He looks Algerian Chocolate or Grey.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

!!!!! your not serious? A boy? I was told both are females, if its True and the other is a female then they may of mated! they are in the same home! Might i add thats quite small for even 1 hedgehog its like barely 2x2, and the 2 wheels inside are like crisscross floor hope they never had their toes stuck 

A man i just noticed the "bellybutton" thing on him >.< i have to check the albino next time to see if its a girl or boy.


----------



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

Besides for the book posted here, I have only flipped through one book that has any what correct info., except for the fact it is from the 90's and deals a lot with wild hedgehogs from around the world, so it is outdated and only moderately useful. 

You might need to click on the link a few times, or switch browsers for it to show up. I had the problem and just closed everything, and opened it again and it worked.

Also, keep an eye on Kijiji, there was recently a lot of people posting hedgehogs on there


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm abit iffy about buying a hedgehog on kijiji, i feel the stuff on their is mostly buy and sell like items and most of the time dont know the condition of said item. So i have no idea the health of the hedgehog. Trust me, i have looked at them, they look so cute, but i dont want to make a mistake. Wish i had a breeder close cause to me it would make it easier to meet a breeder to ask question, maybe hold a hedgie and get some tips before i have all the research and everything setup here at home before bringing one home with me.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey i have a few questions to add that i hope get answered.

I'm still reading the book linked by Christemo and im finding stuff thats different from the book i bought, so Christemo, i thank you for putting me in the right dirrection and linking me a proper book.

Now on this site i believe theres a post for vets in the provinces(I live in Canada), and theres 1 posted for New brunswick, thats good with hedgehogs, now the location is 1 hour away from my location, what should i do? Should i continue looking(havent found any other vets around that take good care of hedgehogs) or contant the vet place and talk about being a possible quest there when i get my hedgehog?

Second question, ive been seeing different types of wheels at pet stores, the common wheel with a solid buttom, then theres the saucer, and in videos i see hedgehogs on both, would it be alright having both types of wheels in a hedgehogs cage for a little variety to run on? And sence this next questions relates, about food/water dish, whats the best method for water? Having it in a heavy bowl so he cant tip it over or a bottle? Would having both work? Or would he just use one? Same with a food dish do i use a heavy bowl or i have seen auto dispensers that u fill wih food and when the pet eats some, food lowers to fill the bowl. 

And i think its the igloos that r best for hedgehogs and wondering do ppl recommend having 2 igloos for him to use? 

Also, im not sure if its in the book i was linked, i might not have made it there yet or just forgot i read it, ill be reading it all again tho, but Is there a link to shampoos that r safe to use for a hedgehog? and foods to avoid? Google is giving me to many random answers, and i cant rely on guessing games.

Please and thanks for any answers and sorry for spelling errors due to i fall into the texting habit when typing  and plz excuse any dumb questions here.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm gonna start at your second question because I live in Minnesota so I won't be of much help, sorry.

The Flying Saucer has had mixed reviews. The only wheel sold in pet stores that is safe for hedgies the Comfort Wheel (http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Chinchi ... 937&sr=8-2). You will want the 12" diameter, which will drawf your hedgie but they will grow into it. Too small of a wheel can cause back problems. If you're willing to deal with a little more pricey wheel I strongly recommend a CSW (http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html). OR if you're handy you can make a bucket wheel yourself.

A water dish is preferred for hedgehogs. Water bottles can chip teeth and make them drink in an unnatural way (angling up to get water, awkward position). Food should also be in a dish and not a gravity dispenser. You will need to free feed your hedgie but any leftover food should be tossed and replaced with fresh food each day. Also by having a dish you can better keep track of eating habits and spot signs of illness earlier. When it comes to feeding you should try to supply just a little bit more food than they eat on an average night. This takes some playing with so don't worry if you don't get it right away, each hog is different. Here are the dishes I use (http://www.petco.com/product/106845/Pet ... rsWaterers)

You can have as many igloos as you want. It really depends on cage space. The only hedgies that people recommend multiple igloos for are pregnant/nursing hedgies. I have an igloo and a few PVC pipe sections in Marvin's cage. He drags fleece scraps or my t shirt around and sleeps wherever he wants.

Safe shampoo is Aveeno Baby Oatmeal (http://www.amazon.com/Aveeno-Shampoo-18 ... 468&sr=8-9)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the links, they are realy helpfull, and i totally forgot about the carolina storm wheels, im gonna see about one of them, cause realy its not that pricey, sence its a quiet, sturdy wheel, just i havent used paypal ever so i will see about trying it. 

but theres a question i should of started this post with the hedgehog that is in the photo above a few post, ive picked him up about maybe 5-6 times now, and out of 2 of the times ive left the place with weird red circles on my hands and arms, and an actual lump where the hedgehog kinda scratched trying to crawl into my sleeve, well im wondering is it cause of the other animals around? I am somewhat alergic to cats and dogs, but mostly cats but its minor unless i pat them and scratch my arm right away, but while holding the hedgie it only happened here and there, sometimes alot of red circles and sometimes like 2-4, ive read its almost impossible to be allergic to the hedgehog, so is there a problem with the hedgehog, could it be sick or sometime? might i add the hedgie has licked my hand aswell sometimes.

Not sure how i forgot to ask that in the beginning but yea thats something i need to know if the hedgehog has a sickness then im not sure where to go to get one once im ready. >.<


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is an absolute myth and totally false that hedgehogs do not cause allergies. They do and just as much as cats and dogs. 

The reaction you are having may stop after a few weeks of ownership, but it may also turn into a full blown allergy. Because you have allergies to other animals, the possibility of you being allergic to hedgehogs is high.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well then reading the allergy thing off of the web was an excellent idea....i still dont know how to react to it, like i realy dont react to dgos like i did as a kid and cats only bother me if i pat them and maybe scratch my arm right after, know a good method for finding out with a hedgehog? Cause i have like scratched my arm after holding one and it didnt do anything, but when i pick him up like 2 times he was huffing cause i woke him at the pet store (yes i know i shouldnt wake them and im sorry) and thats the only times ive had a reaction.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I have allergies (minorly from dogs, pretty badly from cats) and I get very slight reactions to my hedgehog. Sometimes I'll get small patches of redness on my arms (or chest, if I have on a low-cut shirt while holding him there) that come with small raised bumps - basically, minor hives. Sometimes they itch a little and sometimes they don't, and they always go away within 5-10 minutes after I'm done handling him. It helps to wash my hands (and wherever the hives are) with a little soap and water after I put him back in his cage. It's very inconsistent; sometimes it happens where his quills have pressed in a little, such as when he's huddled in the bend of my arm, or where his feet scrape against my skin, but sometimes that same kind of contact will occur and I'll have no reaction at all. Some days I literally don't have any redness/hives/irritation whatsoever. For me it's very minor, with itching at its worse about as annoying as a mosquito bite, and it doesn't last very long at all. I'm sure it's possible to have worse reactions, but at least for me, it doesn't bother me and doesn't get in the way of me cuddling/handling him, or make me spend less time doing so. I've only had Ares for about a week and a half now, so I don't know whether it's something that will stop happening after a while.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

I, like Moxieberry have reactions to about the same level. My reactions have remained constant in my years of hedgie ownership, but still not been nearly severe enough to impair my ability to interact with them. I have no allergies to dogs or cats, which i am around constantly at my own house and the shelter- but notice allergic reactions to where my sugar gliders crawl on my bare skin as well.
As far as when I'm handling hedgies, it is almost always when they ball up and usually on my stomach or chest from their quills poking through my shirt. Once in awhile (like when I'm giving meds so she's a little huffy), I will get a reaction on my hands, but once my hedgies adjust to me and get used to handling, in turn quilling less- the breakouts are at a minimum. Unfortunatey with my gliders, even though their nails are trimmed it is part of their behavior to use you as a human-tree, and because of this when ever we have play-time I get allergic reactions from their nails all over my body. I think it would be good to be able to go to a breeder's house to see how your reactions are there, but it seems like you have quite a good idea from the handling you've done at the petstore.
The question you need to ask yourself is, if your allergies end up being uncomfortable, is it still worth it to you to consider hedgehog ownership. If you have breakouts that are uncomfortable, are you still willing to handle your hedgie on a daily basis.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It's great to know that yours haven't gotten any worse, Stellara! I wasn't particularly concerned, because I tend to have more minor reactions as a result of longer exposure (with dogs; cats I don't stay around long enough to find out, haha) - and my take-as-needed allergy meds tend to control minor allergies well. Still, it's good to know. Even if they do get worse, I can't imagine this becoming severe enough to be a real issue for me and Ares.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well they arent uncomfortable, and go away after some hours, even the swelling that happen from him trying to crawl into my sleeve was gone in less then 30mins, like i dont realy have a itching reaction, it doesnt spread anywhere cept my hands, and when u said about your hedgies quills the only time it was loaded with red circles is wwhen the hedgie was kicking or whatever and the quills went in my hand more then usual. 

I was looking up at google and well sence google can have some wrong stuff maybe someone can clear something up, they were saying about any reactions from a hedgehog could be something on there quills, or lack of a bath, sence he is in a pet store with other pets. If this is true then maybe with a bath i might not have any reaction? In all honestly if i do get the small reactions once in awhile i would still get a hedgie cause all the holding i did at the pet store and it only happen 2 times when he was huffy, the albino tho, wait this is the weird part, i never once had a reaction from the albino one...maybe its cleaner or something?

Im happy getting all these answers cause it helps so much knowing what i can before getting one, idk what im gonna do for his/her home, there so many options and idk what one im gonna go with.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

If any1 has read my post in this forum about the Albino and the algerian chocoate or grey hedgehog(thanks for telling me he wasnt salt and pepper and that its a boy), about them being in the same home with 1 wheel thats not ment for hogs, and the home being around 2x2 size, i went 2 nights ago to talk with the manager to say to split them up, but happily, i seen that both of them had there own wheel, and their own home! about 2.5x2, but both still doesnt have a hiding igloo or nothing they just hide behind the wheel. But im happy they r separate when im rdy to get my own ill get a few pics of both and show every1, i still dont know what one to bring home, there quite friendly for being at a pet store and so cute.


----------

